# Does anyone else on here own any MBIPIA LUTEA?



## Mr.Thc (Mar 19, 2010)

I have haven't seen any posts about these fish and i was wondering if im the only one on the site with them. If someone does have some information on them i would love to get it, i have looked around on the net but i seem to be having a hard time finding detailed info.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
Mbipia lutea is an epilithic algaes scraper; living inside the rocky reefs from 0 m to 3 meters depth. Growing to 14 cm long it can be quite agressive and territorial. It's much more opportune to keep it in large tank with tough tank mates.
xris


----------



## Mr.Thc (Mar 19, 2010)

samaki said:


> Hi
> Mbipia lutea is an epilithic algaes scraper; living inside the rocky reefs from 0 m to 3 meters depth. Growing to 14 cm long it can be quite agressive and territorial. It's much more opportune to keep it in large tank with tough tank mates.
> xris


nope sure isnt


----------

